# ob question



## olgunchik (Jul 8, 2009)

Pt was in the hospital for induction on June 11 and 12. Induction failed. Pt went home for a weekend.
Then pt was in the hospital for induction on June 15 and 16 and induction was successful. 
Pt had prenatal visits in our clinic, so we should bill 59400. However, can we bill this extra induction on June 11 and 12?
And if we can, what codes should be used? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jonvieve (Jul 21, 2009)

For 6/11&12 bill appropriate E/M code with Dx code for "Failed Induction."
Try to look for it, if you need more help let me know.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Jul 21, 2009)

Same thing happened to me with my son. LOL. Not a few good days However, the previous poster is correct.


----------

